# 4R100 transmission precaution



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Hey guys, a friend of mine is a powerstroke tech for a large dealership. He gave me a heads up on my 4R100 automatic transmission that I thought might be worth passing on.
Ford has an inline filter for the 4R100 that is easy to install, (about 15 minutes) and costs around $50.00. 
This filter is recommended by Ford for any heavy service truck with an auto. trans. It is supposed to filter out any destructive particles that would otherwise damage the transmission and cause failure. 
He (the mechanic) told me that every transmission they rebuild is required to have one installed to insure they last (longer anyway).
It is a FT 115, Trans. filter Kit, Part # XC3Z 7B155 AA.


----------



## DaleL (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for the heads-up!

Not sure if mine is a 4R100 - how would I find out? Thanks for replies.

DaleL


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

Dale,
Your 02 has the 4R100. Ford is planning a new 5 speed auto. to come out with the new 6.0 Powerstroke. It is supposed to be new and improved. Hope it is. Since GM raised the bar on automatics with the Allison, Ford is going to have to counter with something to keep up. 
It's great to see the manufacturers try to out do one another. It forces them to constantly improve. Right now I think all three of them are building pretty good trucks.
Bob


----------

